# Do roosters ever try to mate young roosters??



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Hi.. Odd question but I thought i had pretty much sexed my chicks, they are now 20 weeks, just looking at them & one looks like could maybe have the beginnings of saddle feathers... But I saw a young rooster try to mate her so I never doubted she could be a he... So I thought I would ask of anyone has known of a immature rooster trying to mate an immature rooster... 
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hormones and establishing dominance. The dominance thing is noticeable at a young age so that is probably what you're seeing. You will see chest bumping going on at about two weeks.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

So the cockerel... Who I'm certain is a cockerel could of mounted a young cockerel? 
Yeah they are funny at the moment, they are 20 weeks & it's like they are going through puberty, flying at each other, chest bumping


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. Nothing more dominating than to make another male submit to him in the mating ritual.


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

Ok great thx! I will keep a close eye! I have had a warning about my cockerel so had to rehome him today so I hope this one is a girl!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

the chicken police came by your place???

i know a lot of kids that make 100 times more noise than a rooster

maybe the kids should be rehomed


----------



## ChickChick2014 (May 12, 2014)

I know!! I have someone down the road & thier kids are up until 10pm just screaming, & I think it is them who contacted the environmental health who deal with noise complaints! They only complain as they know they can. They could of spoken to me about it atleast!


----------

